# Is there a list of reliable resellers anywhere?



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm looking at the resellers for the Gateway flashcard, and I was wondering if these resellers are reliable. They are DWTechz and HackYourConsole. I'd rather trust input here than the input I'd find if I googled.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 7, 2013)

No idea, I've only used realhotstuff, although there are people on this site that work for those sites which might offer biased opinions


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 7, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> No idea, I've only used realhotstuff, although there are people on this site that work for those sites which might offer biased opinions


Yeah, I understand. That's the main reason why I'm not googling. I was just wondering if there was any official list, or if a gbatemp mod/contributor had any prior experience, or anything like that.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 7, 2013)

Shoptemp.net pretty much. Though new retailers selling the gateway may not be on there.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 7, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Shoptemp.net pretty much. Though new retailers selling the gateway may not be on there.


Thanks. I'll be sure to keep an eye on it in the upcoming weeks.


----------

